# Rear Park Assist on 2012 2LT?



## sam_advance (Feb 10, 2012)

It's not on Chevy's website, but it IS AN OPTION!!! When you are ordering it at the Dealer, it appears as an checkbox option that they can select. I made sure he informed me of every possible hidden option over-and-above what was on the website. 

Rear Park Assist is the only hidden option... You must bring it to their attention that you want it. The option costs 295.00.

Hope this helps! Have no fear, you can get your parking assist.


----------



## Matt Z (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks Sam! I wonder why they have it hidden. I'm sure most 2LT buyers would want this option!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Matt Z said:


> Does the 2012 2LT include Rear Park Assist? If not how do you go about getting this option? I don't see it on Chevy's build your own website as a stand alone option.
> 
> I want to make sure my car order includes this option.
> 
> Thanks



Matt Z,
The Rear Park Assist is an available option on the 1LT, 2LT and ECO models and is standard on the LTZ models of the Cruze. It is included and only available with the Driver Convenience Package. This package also includes driver 6-way power seat adjuster with manual recliner and a remote vehicle starter system when 6-speed automatic transmission is ordered. If you have any further questions please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

I have that option on my 2012 1LT. It is marginally useful since the Cruze is not a large car and has decent visibility. My problem with the backup assist is the low volume of the chime. It needs to be louder and I can't find any way to make it louder. Stacy @ Customer Service can you help?


----------



## sam_advance (Feb 10, 2012)

To add to what Stacy said,
It is true that it is available for the 1LT, 2LT, and ECO's- but it is not only available in the Driver Convenience Package, or else, these models just "have the driver convenience package standard". 

It was a standalone option checkbox on my dealer's computer, and he clicked it, nothing else was forced, and it added 295.00 to the price. No Driver Convenience package had anything to do with it. My 2LT of course already comes with 6-way power seat and manual recline, but no remote starter and no Auto trans. 6 MT here.

Enjoy!


----------



## Matt Z (Feb 20, 2012)

sam_advance said:


> To add to what Stacy said,
> It is true that it is available for the 1LT, 2LT, and ECO's- but it is not only available in the Driver Convenience Package, or else, these models just "have the driver convenience package standard".
> 
> It was a standalone option checkbox on my dealer's computer, and he clicked it, nothing else was forced, and it added 295.00 to the price. No Driver Convenience package had anything to do with it. My 2LT of course already comes with 6-way power seat and manual recline, but no remote starter and no Auto trans. 6 MT here.
> ...


Yes Sam is right. I talked to my dealer last night and it is a $295 standalone option that is hidden from the build your own website. He's going to add it to my order right away.

Thanks for the info Sam!


----------



## 4183 (Feb 5, 2012)

Any idea on the cost associated with adding this post-purchase?


----------



## josheco12 (Feb 5, 2012)

It was part of the driver convenience package on my 2012 eco.
My black one was 200 less than the red one on the lot without the package?


----------



## TODD2869 (Feb 18, 2012)

2012 LTZ has it. Nice feature but it is not loud enough as mentioned.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

sam_advance said:


> To add to what Stacy said,
> It is true that it is available for the 1LT, 2LT, and ECO's- but it is not only available in the Driver Convenience Package, or else, these models just "have the driver convenience package standard".
> 
> It was a standalone option checkbox on my dealer's computer, and he clicked it, nothing else was forced, and it added 295.00 to the price. No Driver Convenience package had anything to do with it. My 2LT of course already comes with 6-way power seat and manual recline, but no remote starter and no Auto trans. 6 MT here.
> ...




I would like to clarify what I had stated. The Rear Park Assist is only available in the Driver Convenience Package on the 1LT and the Eco models. It is a stand alone option on the 2LT and comes standard on the LTZ. If there are any further questions please feel free to ask.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ems2158 said:


> I have that option on my 2012 1LT. It is marginally useful since the Cruze is not a large car and has decent visibility. My problem with the backup assist is the low volume of the chime. It needs to be louder and I can't find any way to make it louder. Stacy @ Customer Service can you help?


ems2158,
If you need to increase the volume of the chimes for the Rear Park Assist you can do so in your Driver Information Center (DIC). 

The audio system controls are used to access the personalization menus for customizing vehicle features. Press the CONFIG (Configuration) button to access the Configuration Settings menu. Then Press the center of this knob to enter the menus and select menu items. Turn the knob to scroll through the menus. Select the Comfort and Convenience menu and Chime Volume will be displayed. Press the MENU or MENU/SEL knob when Chime Volume is highlighted. Turn the knob to select Normal or High. Press the BACK button to confirm and go back to the last menu. 

You are able to read this information in your owner's manual starting on page 5-34. I hope this helps you! If you have any further questions please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

